# August Open Bass Team Tourneys



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody know of any August open bass team tourneys? Thanks Kelly


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

second that...anyone know?????


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html

contact info listed here


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well there doesnt seam to be many opens in august? i have 1 august date open and might be interested in running a open on that date what lake would people like to fish? heres my idea lets charge $50 per boat pay back$ 45 to the teams placeing and give $5 per boat to the highest placing youth that is 15 years old or younger? that would be in interest in trying to promote our sport. keep in mind if this happens i will also be fishing but will donate my time and equipment to run it wich means i will also pay the $50 to fish. considering its in aug the tournament time would be 6am-2pm with the time frame there is left in setting this up entries would be at the ramp and close at 5.15 am sharp so we could have a rules meetting and anounce how many boats was there and exactly what the payouts would be. a example of the payouts on a 20 boat field would be 1st pace $400 2nd place $200 3rd place 180 1st big bass $ 80 2nd big bass$ 60 with the highest placing youth getting $100. keep in mind these are just examples on a 20 boat field and would change depending in the number of boats. post your interest on here and we will see what happens. if for some reason no team has a youth as a member then we WILL donate the youth money to a youth group


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Mikeshookset............ my vote goes for an open on Portage Lakes  WB


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

I second the open on Portage, not the weekend of the 11th though! Kelly


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

don't have an august date but will be having an open tournament on pleasant hill lake on July 29th thats pretty close to august. LOL see our post in the tournament section under Mid Buckeye open


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey Fish4Fun.......... my husband will be at the open at Pleasant Hill, wish I was fishing it ,but he promised a guy at work to take him to an "open", cause he has never fished a tournament before, so this guy is pretty excited  , so I can step back for one tournament so he can enjoy the fun!  WB
And about the other possible open.........Aug.6 not good, Lakes Trail and NBC both have tournaments that day


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

WB185Ranger said:


> Hey Fish4Fun.......... my husband will be at the open at Pleasant Hill, wish I was fishing it ,but he promised a guy at work to take him to an "open", cause he has never fished a tournament before, so this guy is pretty excited  , so I can step back for one tournament so he can enjoy the fun!  WB
> And about the other possible open.........Aug.6 not good, Lakes Trail and NBC both have tournaments that day


We will be at that open tournament it would have been nice to meet ya.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

portage sounds good, but good luck getting a permit


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

WB185Ranger tell him to make sure he introduces himself.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Fish4Fun....I told my husband to introduce himself, and he was like how am I going to know which one he is? I told him look for the guy in this little picture on your posts! Man, I wish I was fishing it , I'd get to meet you and "Soapy"! (liquidsoap, do you mind me calling you that???)  WB


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL Soapy, more like Wetty after he fell in the lake last saturday.

Tell him i will be the guy taking all the money and doing all the registering in the blue midwest shirt my the skinny guy that is my partner is little more round lol DAVE.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

"Soapy" fell in the lake?? Was he pushed or just bad footing!   (where at?)
Are you out there "Soapy"?? WB


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Fish4Fun said:


> LOL Soapy, more like Wetty after he fell in the lake last saturday.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pretty funny, long story short the curtousy dock had a gap of water about 5 feet to shore, I tryed to jump it, I made it but slipped on the landing and fell in. Anyone else would have been pissed but my glass was half full, besides culling made up for it anyway.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

no wonder there were soap suds all over by the docks that morning. No man glad you didn't get hurt and it turned out to be a good day for you guys. I hear several people told him not to jump.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

DONT JUMP SOAPY , DONT JUMP !  Glad to here that you only got wet and not hurt . I would hate for you to have to use the excuse that you were sore and busted up come the P-hill open and that you couldnt make it out . I hope the suds washed away and didnt get the ramp all slippery !


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Phil, your Funny!!   WB


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Fish4Fun  I told my husband which one you'll be at the tournament! I hope conditions get better so you can have the tourney  WB


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished the lake last night and all looks good, little stained but levels are good and i caught fish biggest 2.5lbs


----------

